
The pressure to achieve academically is a crime against learning - magoghm
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2015/08/when-success-leads-to-failure/400925/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
Nomentatus
Since it's all becoming a signalling effort, especially at the University
level; um, yeah, narcissism - a concentration on appearances rather than
learning creeps in everywhere.

But as long as the 1% have more than half the power in society, that's how
things MUST be in order to allow their children to elbow their way to the top.
The destruction of learning is just collateral damage.

